# A Real Fishing Machine



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*A Real Fishing Machine*_
For many who fish fishing is much more than a past
time; it's a way of life. 
When we put man and boat together we have:

First up:


The awesome power of those twin Cats is unimaginable:


The very heart of the Florida:

These bunks are 4 inch thick foam; extremely comfortable:

Every angler has his/her own private livewell:

Often the Florida's three huge fish boxes are stuffed to the max:

The number one target area is the Florida Middle Grounds and beyond. The Grounds average depth is around 125'. Often depths of well over 200 feet are fished:

Let's take a look at the Tuesday, 7/13/21, 39 hour trip:

Great to see the young involved. They are the future of our sport:


The boxes are red:

When we put man and boat together we have...
'A Real Fishing Machine!' 

Catch the video


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Where the rubylips?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

John Martin is going on the 1/2 trip this morning then the 39 hour trip; he will be filming. Hope to have some 'rubylip' pics/video from the 1/2 day trip.


----------

